# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια, άξονας ΒΔ Αττικής

## jlian

Ανεβαζω κι εγω ενα καλυτερο χαρτη απο αυτον που ειχα δωσει αρχικα στο delphi. Το ζητουμενο οπως παντα η αλιευση νεων προθυμων μελων και η δημιουργια POP στην ευρυτερη περιοχη. 

Η περιοχη πισω απο το Αλσος ειναι τυφλη αλλα μπορω να εχω LOS ζευξεις σε ακτινα μερικων χιλιομετρων στην υπολοιπη περιοχη και ισως μπορω να εχω ζευξεις με αρκετα μακρυνες περιοχες (παντως οχι πυκνοκατοικημενες...) που καλυπτουν σιγουρα το Μενιδι εως Θρακομακεδονες (Η λεωφορος Παρνηθας φαινεται απο το σπιτι μου), Ανω Λιοσια (Ζεφυρι, Καματερο κτλ) ισως εως Φυλή (Χασιά) με θέα εως τις κεραιες στο βουνο κοντα στη χωματερη των Α. Λιοσίων και εκτεινεται εως τα Νεα Λιόσια με θέα το Αιγάλεω (βουνο) ισως και τη Πετρουπολη.

----------


## password

> Ανεβαζω κι εγω ενα καλυτερο χαρτη απο αυτον που ειχα δωσει αρχικα στο delphi. Το ζητουμενο οπως παντα η αλιευση νεων προθυμων μελων και η δημιουργια POP στην ευρυτερη περιοχη. 
> 
> Η περιοχη πισω απο το Αλσος ειναι τυφλη αλλα μπορω να εχω LOS ζευξεις σε ακτινα μερικων χιλιομετρων στην υπολοιπη περιοχη και ισως μπορω να εχω ζευξεις με αρκετα μακρυνες περιοχες (παντως οχι πυκνοκατοικημενες...) που καλυπτουν σιγουρα το Μενιδι εως Θρακομακεδονες (Η λεωφορος Παρνηθας φαινεται απο το σπιτι μου), Ανω Λιοσια (Ζεφυρι, Καματερο κτλ) ισως εως Φυλή (Χασιά) με θέα εως τις κεραιες στο βουνο κοντα στη χωματερη των Α. Λιοσίων και εκτεινεται εως τα Νεα Λιόσια με θέα το Αιγάλεω (βουνο) ισως και τη Πετρουπολη.


Εγώ είμαι αρκετά πρόθυμος, σήμα να δούμε που θα βρούμε?

----------


## Cha0s

Μετά από 5 χρόνια λογικά θα έχει μαζέψει σήμα δεν μπορεί!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## password

> Μετά από 5 χρόνια λογικά θα έχει μαζέψει σήμα δεν μπορεί!


Πολύ αισιόδοξη η προσέγγιση σου.... ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ!!!!

----------


## Cha0s

Δες την ημερομηνία που δημιουργήθηκε το τόπικ και θα καταλάβεις γιατί απάντησα έτσι.
Δεν εννοώ μετά από 5 χρόνια από σήμερα.

Μετά από 5 χρόνια από τότε που έγινε το τόπικ...

----------


## password

> Δες την ημερομηνία που δημιουργήθηκε το τόπικ και θα καταλάβεις γιατί απάντησα έτσι.
> Μετά από 5 χρόνια από τότε που έγινε το τόπικ...


Και πάλι παραμένεις λίγο ειρωνικός, τέλοσπάντων, έχουμε βγει off topic.....

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν ξέρω αν συμμετέχεις γενικότερα σε φόρουμς, αλλά τα emoticons έχουν κάποιο σκοπό.

Εγώ έκανα πλάκα. Ήταν αστείο. Γιαυτό και χρησιμοποίησα τα smiles στο τέλος της πρότασης μου για να δώσω έμφαση ότι επρόκειτο για αστείο.

Τώρα αν εσύ θες να το εκλάβεις ως ειρωνία, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι να σου αλλάξω την γνώμη.

----------


## nikpet

password καλώς ήρθες...

Ηρέμησε λιγάκι...

Ο Cha0s δεν είχε σκοπό να σε ειρωνευτεί παρα μόνο να σου γνωστοποιήσει ότι απαντάς σε ένα Post που είχε δημιουργηθεί πριν από 5 χρόνια...

Ο jlian απ' όσο γνωρίζω τελικά δεν έστησε ποτέ κόμβο αν και ψαχνόταν...


Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι να δημιουργήσεις κάποιο κόμβο ώστε να πέσεις client κάπου, δημιούργησε ένα νέο thread...

Το παρών κλειδώνεται...

----------

